
Ask HN: Have You Tried Wake Therapy? - wallace_f
This comes up on HN with relative frequency in comments. There&#x27;s more on it recently and I&#x27;ve personally found it to be potentially helpful as an anti-depressant <i>and</i> potentially nootropic treatment, but with also obviously significant side effects.
======
qnsi
I wouldn't try it unless my doctor recommended it. This is the first time I am
hearing about this, but it looks like some kind of fad treatment. Is it backed
by studies?

Sleep seems to be super needed by our bodies, so I don't see any mechanism of
how it can be helpful

